# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Θηλυκη Καρδερινα με φουσκωμενη "διαθεση"

## Titribit

Σημερα το πρωι φανηκε νωχελικη.

Παραθετω φωτο και video Δημητρη,ειναι πουλακι απο το Φιλιππο.

Σου δειχνει αρχη Megabacteria?

----------


## jk21

Σε καμμια απο τις φωτο δεν εχει τετοια εικονα .Στο βιντεο αφηνει μια υποψια αλλα ειναι καπως μακρια και δεν εχω σιγουρη αποψη 

Συνεχιζει να ειναι νωχελικη; το πρωι το μιγμα οταν την παρατηρησες , ειχε ακομα λιπαρους σπορους διαθεσιμους;

----------


## Titribit

> Σε καμμια απο τις φωτο δεν εχει τετοια εικονα .Στο βιντεο αφηνει μια υποψια αλλα ειναι καπως μακρια και δεν εχω σιγουρη αποψη 
> 
> Συνεχιζει να ειναι νωχελικη; το πρωι το μιγμα οταν την παρατηρησες , ειχε ακομα λιπαρους σπορους διαθεσιμους;



Εχουν  λιπαρους σπορους διαθεσιμους Δημητρη,υπαρχουν 4 ταιστρες μονιμα στα κλουβια.

1)Βασικο μειγμα
2)Αυγοτροφη
3)Νιζερ-Σουσαμι
4)Ηλιοσπορος micro

Aυτη την στιγμη δεν δειχνει φουσκωμενη και η διαθεση της ειναι φυσιολογικη,την εβαλα στον χωρο που βρισκομαι και εγω για παρακολουθηση με θερμοκρασια ιδια με τον χωρο που ειναι συνηθως,δεν της εδωσα δηλαδη παραπανω θερμοκρασια που θα δικαιολογουσε το ξεφουσκωμα.

----------


## jk21

Την εχεις υπο παρακολουθηση .Συχνα και ειδικα πρωινες ωρες που ψιλοκρυωνουν (αν και σημερα δεν ειχε κρυο ) εμφανιζουν προσωρινα νωχελικοτητα . Δεν νομιζω να ειναι κατι αφου επανηλθε αλλα αν δεις κατι περιεργο μας ενημερωνεις .Αν εχεις ριγανελαιο ή κατι αντιστοιχο και ξερεις οτι γευστικα ειναι αποδεκτο , δωσε αντι νερου

----------


## Nenkeren

Εικονα megabacteria/Κοκκιδιων δεν δειχνει...αν ειναι μικροβιο και συνεχιστει η νωχελικοτητα μακαρι να το πιασει η οποια αντιβιωση δωσεις,ευχομαι να μην ειναι τιποτα!

----------


## Titribit

παρουσιαζεται φουσκωμενο δυστυχως Δημητρη και κακοκεφο οποτε πες μου τι αγωγη να του ξεκινησω,φανταζομαι απο την στιγμη που δεν εχουμε σαφη εικονα του τι συμβαινει θα παμε σε αντιβιωση ευρεους φασματος?

----------


## Nenkeren

Aντωνη τι εχεις απο αντιβιωσεις?

Για αρχη παντως βαλτο σε θερμαντικο σωμα,δωσε αυγοτροφη και λιπαρους σε εξτρα ταιστρα.

----------


## Titribit



----------


## Titribit

> Aντωνη τι εχεις απο αντιβιωσεις?
> 
> Για αρχη παντως βαλτο σε θερμαντικο σωμα,δωσε αυγοτροφη και λιπαρους σε εξτρα ταιστρα.



Augmentin σιγουρα Φιλιππε αλλα δεν ειναι δυσκολο να βρω αμεσα οτι χρειαστει

Σαν να βλεπω λιγο εντερακι?

----------


## Nenkeren

Ναι δειχνει να εχει εντερακι οποτε βαζεις σιγουρα esb 30% στο νερο,μυτη του κουταλιου στην κατσοσταρα,η αν εχεις δοσομετρητη σε ενα 500μλ μπουκαλακι ενα γραμμαριο.

Αντιβιωσεις καλο που εχεις augmentin γενικα καλο ειναι να παρεις και baytril να εχεις.

Παντως δεν εχει ξεκινισει καρινα οποτε τα πραγματα δειχνουν καλα προς το παρον.

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη αν εχεις κλειστη την augmentin , ακομα σε σκονη και οχι υγρη απο παλιοτερη χρηση , την ετοιμαζεις οπως λενε οι οδηγιες και δινεις  στο στομα πρωι απογευμα οπως θα σου πω με πμ 

Απο κει και περα , μπορει να παει μια χαρα και ετσι αλλα ισως δεν αρκεσει (αν δεις στην περιπτωση του Ανδρεα του amastro κατι τετοιο εγινε ) και αν δεις οτι φουσκωνει περισσσοτερο παιρνεις ειτε baytril ειτε tabernil gentamicina και δινεις μια σταγονα αδιαλυτη στο στομα μονο (επιπλεον της παροχης augmentin οπως θα σου στειλω με πμ και κατα προτιμηση στο ενδιαμεσο διαστημα αναμεσα στις δυο δοσεις του 

το esb3 ας υπαρχει στο νερο αν και η εικονα μαλλον για μικροβιο με υποψιαζει 

Να εχεις σιγουρα αυγο (ειδικα αν δεις κακη διαθεση στο να φαει σπορους ) και εξτρα λιπαρο μιγμα

----------


## Titribit

θα χορηγησω και baytril  Δημήτρη γιατί έπεσε πολύ το πουλί
δεν εχει καθολου ορεξη και την βγαζει στον πατο ή καθεται στην ταιστρα με τα ματια κλειστα

----------


## jk21

Ναι αμεσα οτι σου ειπα και στο πμ 

Για να μην τρωει  , εχει μικροβιο .Να ετοιμασεις διαλλυμα almora με διαλλυμενο κροκο αυγου και να δινεις ποτε ποτε στο στομα

----------


## amastro

Φρέσκο φρέσκο.
Κανόνισε το βραδάκι να έρθεις να το πάρεις.

----------


## MacGyver

Το αυτοκόλλητο Greekbirdclub λείπει ... Να ευχηθώ αχρείαστο να είναι

Τρυπούλες για να ανανεώνεται ο αέρας δεν έχει? Θα έπρεπε ή θα ήταν μεγάλες οι απώλειες θερμότητας?

----------


## jk21

*amastro*



Ξερετε ποσο σας εκτιμω ολους ! Ποσο εκτιμω το καθε μελος με 1 ή χιλιαδες ποστ σε αυτη την παρεα ολα αυτα τα χρονια !

Μπορει να ειμαι 1ος σε αριθμο ποστ εδω μεσα , μπορει να ηταν 1ος μαλλον ο Δημητρης ο mitsman (oπως ηταν μεχρι επαγγελματικοι λογοι να μην τον εχουν σταθερα κοντα μας )  αν ηταν ενεργος ακομα στην παρεα 

ομως υπαρχουν 3 μελη 

ο Μανωλης o mparoufas  (μας λειπει πολυ και ευχομαι καποτε να μπορεσει να ειναι ξανα κοντα μας ! ) ,  ο Ανδρεας ο amastro και ο Ευθυμης μας  , που αποτελουν την << σημαια >> της  << ιδεας >> της παρεας αυτης και της ορνιθοκουλτουρας που προσπαθει να περασει στον τοπο μας !

----------


## amastro

> Το αυτοκόλλητο Greekbirdclub λείπει ... Να ευχηθώ αχρείαστο να είναι
> 
> Τρυπούλες για να ανανεώνεται ο αέρας δεν έχει? Θα έπρεπε ή θα ήταν μεγάλες οι απώλειες θερμότητας?


Άμα σου πω ότι το σκέφτηκα για αυτοκόλλητο;
Είναι πιο πρόχειρη κατασκευή από ότι δείχνει στη φωτογραφία. Έχει κάποια κενά στο πορτάκι που 
επίτηδες δεν τα έκλεισα. Καλύτερα να ξοδευτούν 2 φράγκα παραπάνω σε ρεύμα παρά να σκάσει το πουλάκι.
Ο Αντώνης θα μας πει που θα το τσεκάρει  σε πολύωρη λειτουργία.

----------


## Titribit

Mετα την ευγενικη χορηγια του Ανδρεα μπηκαμε κατω απο την λαμπα λοιπον  :Happy: 

Με τα χιλια δυο ζορια δεχεται τα φαρμακα αλλα το ενθαρυντικο ειναι οτι την ειδα στην αυγοτροφη να τσιμπαει,την κατασταση της αυτη την στιγμη θα την χαρακτηριζα σταθερη.

----------


## MacGyver

Αντρέα για να πάρει πιστοποίηση θα πρέπει να είναι δοκιμασμένο και εγγυημένο  :Anim 59:

----------


## Titribit

Σημερινη εικονα κοιλιας,διαθεση/ορεξη παραμενει κακη

----------


## Titribit

δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν πολλες ελπιδες να σωθει,εβαλε και το κεφαλι μεσα πριν απο λιγο

----------


## Nenkeren

Μην σε αποθαρρυνει το γεγονος οτι κοιμαται Αντωνη,αν πιασει η αντιβιωση ολα αυτα ειναι αναστρεψιμα!

----------


## Titribit

Σηκωσε λιγο κεφαλι και τρωει νιζερ,το παλευει οσο μπορει

----------


## Nenkeren

Εχεις δωσει κατι?

----------


## Titribit

Baytril - Augmentin στο στομα και esb στην ποτιστρα
Και κροκο αυγου κρεμα με τα χιλια ζορια

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη πηγαινε και παρε gentamicina και δωσε 1 σταγονα στο στομα , ανεξαρτητα απο τα αλλα φαρμακα , στα οποια δεν αλλαζεις κατι .Αυριο θα δουμε αν θα σταματησεις καποιο . Αν δεν βρεις  , νομιζω εχει ο Ανδρεας .Συννενοηστε και αν δεν εχει θα κοιταξω απανω μηπως εχω εγω .Νομιζω εχω .Απλα θα λειψω λιγη ωρα .Πιστευω μεχρι 6μισυ να ειμαι πισω και ισως μπω ενδιαμεσα απο κινητο .Ειναι θετικο οτι ξυπνωντας πηγε και σε σπορους . Ομως αν δειχνει παλι να χειροτερευει , πρεπει να ρισκαρουμε και με αυτο το φαρμακο .Μαλλον αυτο ειχε γυρισει και το πουλακι του Ανδρεα και αυτο << γυριζε >> παρα πολλα πουλια προπερσι  , περυσι ομως δεν ειχε συχνα αποτελεσμα

----------


## Titribit

Δημητρη αυτη την στιγμη που γραφω βλεπω ισως (γιατι με τις καρδερινες ποτε δεν ξερεις) καποια πολυ μικρα ψιγματα βελτιωσης

Δηλαδη δεν φουσκωνει οσο κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας και εχει βελτιωμενη διαθεση ελαφρως

Πριν απο λιγο μου εδωσε ο Ανδρεας gentamicina,να κανω κρατει μεχρι αυριο το πρωι ή να δωσω?

----------


## jk21

Nα κανεις υπομονη , μεχρι αυριο ! Μαλλον ξεκινησε η αντιδραση (θετικη ) απο το φαρμακο  . Απλα το απογευμα φοβηθηκα απο την εικονα επιδεινωσης και ειπα να μην το αφησουμε χωρις να ρισκαρουμε . Αν το πρωι ομως δειχνει και παλι χειροτερα , τοτε να δωσεις .Καλα ειναι να αποφυγουμε τριτη ουσια χωρις να αφαιρεσουμε μια αλλη απ τις δυο (ειδικα οταν η γενταμυκινη κουραζει και τα νεφρα ) και εφοσον υπαρχει βελτιωση δεν θα ξερουμε πια απο τις δυο αρχικες την εφερε και ειναι ρισκο να σταματησουμε την μια .Για αυτο σου ειχα γραψει θα δουμε αυριο ποια απο ολες θα σταματουσαμε .Αν η επιδεινωση συνεχιζοτανε , τοτε δεν θα ειχαμε διλλημα για μια απο τις δυο πρωτες και απλα θα αφαιρουσαμε τη << βοηθεια >> της μιας , στην δραση της γενταμυκινης που θα ελπιζαμε να κανει την κυρια δουλεια 

Το πρωι νωρις θα ειμαι μεσα αν υπαρχουν νεα

----------


## Titribit

το πουλι "εκατσε" παλι,οχι οπως ηταν τις προηγουμενες ημερες αλλα δεν ειναι και οσο "καλα" ηταν εχθες βραδυ

----------


## jk21

Προσεξε το ελαχιστο λιπος που ειχε στα ορια κοιλιας και θωρακα στη χθεσινη και εχει χαθει στην σημερινη φωτο 







Δινεις gentamicina και την πρωινη δοση augmentin και θα δουμε μεχρι το βραδυ αναλογα πως θα συνεχισεις .

----------


## Titribit

οκ Δημητρη

εχθες το βραδυ υπηρχε μια βελτιωση 50%,απο αυτο το 50 θα ελεγα ειναι ενα 5-10% "χειροτερα σημερα

συνολικα δειχνει βελτιωμενο σε σχεση με το χειροτερο σημειο που ειχε φτασει(να κοιμαται στην ταιστρα κτλ)

αυτο σε οτι αναφορα την συμπεριφορα και οχι την εικονα κοιλιας που ειναι σαφως χειροτερη οπως ειδες και εσυ

----------


## jk21

Η εικονα της κοιλιας ακομα και σε περιπτωση βελτιωσης , αρχικα μπορει να χειροτερευει , λογω της διογκωσης των λεμφικων οδων

http://www.iatropedia.gr/ygeia/pos-t...sistima/41568/

απο την αποβολη τοξινων απ τους ιστους του οργανισμου που εχουν προσβληθει απο καποια λοιμωξη και εχουν φλεγμονη  . Ουτε το ελαχιστο λιπος που εχει επιπλεον χασει ειναι για μενα κομβικο σημειο  , οσο η επανακαμψη της οχι τοσο καλης διαθεσης , εστω και αν αυτη ειναι μικρη σαν επιδεινωση . Αν δεις οτι συνεχιζει τη διαθεση να τρεφεται με σπορους , τοτε αν θες κανε λιγο ακομα υπομονη μεχρι να παμε στη γενταμυκινη .Ομως αν δειξει μειωμενη διαθεση για σπορους (που χτες ετρωγε ) τοτε δινεις αμεσα φαρμακο

----------


## Titribit

> Η εικονα της κοιλιας ακομα και σε περιπτωση βελτιωσης , αρχικα μπορει να χειροτερευει , λογω της διογκωσης των λεμφικων οδων
> 
> http://www.iatropedia.gr/ygeia/pos-t...sistima/41568/
> 
> απο την αποβολη τοξινων απ τους ιστους του οργανισμου που εχουν προσβληθει απο καποια λοιμωξη και εχουν φλεγμονη  . Ουτε το ελαχιστο λιπος που εχει επιπλεον χασει ειναι για μενα κομβικο σημειο  , οσο η επανακαμψη της οχι τοσο καλης διαθεσης , εστω και αν αυτη ειναι μικρη σαν επιδεινωση . Αν δεις οτι συνεχιζει τη διαθεση να τρεφεται με σπορους , τοτε αν θες κανε λιγο ακομα υπομονη μεχρι να παμε στη γενταμυκινη .Ομως αν δειξει μειωμενη διαθεση για σπορους (που χτες ετρωγε ) τοτε δινεις αμεσα φαρμακο



την εδωσα ηδη,ισως και να επρεπε να περιμενω λιγο αλλα απο την αλλη απο το πρωι δεν εχει παει στους σπορους

απο οτι καταλαβαινω το πλανο σου ειναι να κοψουμε το baytril,ελπιζω να μην ηταν το αυτο που εδωσε την βελτιωση και παμε παλι προς τα πισω

βεβαια ισως εκφραζω και χαζες αποριες γιατι πρωτη φορα αρρωσταινει δικο μου πουλι

----------


## jk21

Ειλικρινα ειμαι σε διλλημα ποιο να κοψουμε απο τα δυο ... δωσε και το απογευμα augmentin και ασε προς το παρον το baytril . Θα δουμε για την αυριανη ημερα , αναλογα την εξελιξη

----------


## Titribit

> Ειλικρινα ειμαι σε διλλημα ποιο να κοψουμε απο τα δυο ... δωσε και το απογευμα augmentin και ασε προς το παρον το baytril . Θα δουμε για την αυριανη ημερα , αναλογα την εξελιξη



Δινω σημερα γενταμυκινη ή μενω με το πρωινο και απογευματινο augmentin και τιποτε αλλο?
Αυτη την στιγμη εμφανιζει βελτιωμενη εικονα,ισως την καλυτερη εως τωρα

----------


## jk21

οταν ειχες γραψει νωριτερα << της εδωσα ηδη >> νομιζα εννοουσες γενταμυκινη  .

Αν  τελικα αυτο εννοουσες και εχεις δωσει ηδη μια σταγονα απ το πρωι , τοτε οχι δεν δινεις αλλη σταγονα gentamicina (και η μια ειναι ηδη αρκετα ισχυρη δοσολογια ) αλλα επαναλαμβανεις augmentin την απογευματινη δοση και δεν δινεις baytril 

Αν εννοουσες οτι ειχες δωσει απλα την πρωινη δοση augmentin ή και baytril και η βελτιωση εμφανισθηκε παρα τη μη χρηση gentamicina , τοτε συνεχιζεις σημερα οπως και χθες με augmentin , baytril

----------


## Titribit

Ναι εγώ δεν ήμουν ξεκάθαρος!

έδωσα γενταμυκινη απλά δεν ήξερα αν είναι και αυτή μια φορά την ημέρα όπως το baytril

----------


## jk21

Ναι μια φορα μονο ! Δινε πρωι απογευμα augmentin και μεσημερι gentamicina ή αν δεν μπορεις μεσημερα , καθε πρωι αλλα αν γινεται με καποια αποσταση με την augmentin

----------


## Titribit

Σημερινη εικονα



Απο αποψη διαθεσης οπως και εχθες.
Ειναι σταθερη η κατασταση,ουτε πανω ουτε κατω.Το μονο που ισως παρατηρω ειναι οτι εχει λιγο παραπανω δυναμη γενικοτερα στον τροπο που αντιδρα οταν ειναι να της δωσω τα φαρμακα

----------


## jk21

εχω την εντυπωση οτι υπαρχει μικρη μειωση της καρινας σε σχεση με τη χθεσινη εικονα αλλα και της διογκωσης στην κοιλια .Συνεχιζεις οπως και σημερα .Ειναι σημαντικοτατο σαν θετικο σημειο ,  η αυξηση της αντιστασης που αναφερεις

----------


## Titribit

Λογικα αυριο θα πρεπει να δουμε την καρινα ακομα καλυτερα γιατι σημερα αν κρινω απο τα φλουδια εχει φαει την διπλασια ποσοτητα νιζερ

Συνεχιζω την θερμομανα ετσι?

----------


## jk21

Η θερμανση θα κοπει , μονο αν δεις το πουλι να εινα ξεφουσκωτο εντελως και φουλ κινητικο .Μεχρι τοτε ειναι σημαντικοτερη και απ τα φαρμακα !

Αυτο που λες ειναι ακομα ενα θετικο σημαδι . Δεν με φοβιζει πουλι που αρχιζει να τρωει , ενω αρχικα ειχε μειωσει την ποσοτητα .Επανακαμπτει !!!


Μην το μπερδευεις με την αυξημενη διαθεση για τροφη στην κοκκιδιωση .Εκει ειναι συνεχως αυξανομενη οταν το πουλι δειχνει υγιες και γινεται υπερβολικη οταν ξεκινα να φουσκωνει εντονα , πριν κοπει αποτομα μετα . Στα μικροβια συνηθως το πουλι φουσκωνει αποτομα και κοβεται η ορεξη .

----------


## Titribit

Σημερινη εικονα

----------


## jk21

Περαστικα της !!!! Για μενα απλα θεμα χρονου πια και τηρησης της αγωγης 

Δες πριν λιγες μερες καρινα και διογκωση 




δες σημερα  και προσεξε το ελαχιστο λιπακι (εκτος της μειωσης της καρινας ) που σχηματιζεται στα ορια θωρακα και κοιλιας . Συνεχιζεις και ολα θα πανε καλα !

----------


## ndlns

Περαστικά! Φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα και σε εμάς τους άσχετους ότι η καρίνα έχει μειωθεί αισθητά! Μια χαρά... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

Σημερινη εικονα




Περισσοτερη δυναμη και αντισταση και σημερα

----------


## jk21

εφυγε και το πλαγιο εντερακι απο πανω αριστερα προς τα κατω δεξια 

το λιπακι στα ορια κοιλιας θωρακα , εγινε ενα κλικ περισσοτερο 

Ολα προχωρανε οκ

----------


## Titribit

> εφυγε και το πλαγιο εντερακι απο πανω αριστερα προς τα κατω δεξια 
> 
> το λιπακι στα ορια κοιλιας θωρακα , εγινε ενα κλικ περισσοτερο 
> 
> Ολα προχωρανε οκ



Δημητρη συνεχιζω κανονικα esb στην ποτιστρα και augmentin/gentamicina στο στομα ετσι?

----------


## jk21

το esb3 δεν χρειαζεται πανω απο 5νθημερο (θυμισε μου ποσο εχει παρει μεχρι τωρα ) και τα αλλα συνεχιζεις , συμπληρωνοντας το 7ημερο και σταματωντας στο augmentin σιγουρα ενω στο gentamicina συνεχιζεις να συμπληρωσει και κεινο 7ημερο μετα .Θυμισε μου τωρα ποσο εχει κλεισει με gentamicina ;

----------


## stefos

Η τελευταία εικόνα σαφώς καλύτερη!
Κοντεύει, μια επαναληπτική και τέλος

----------


## jk21

Αν θελει ας κανει (υποθετω εννοεις esb3 ) αλλα την κρινω αχρειαστη ,γιατι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το βασικο προβλημα δεν ηταν κοκκιδια .Το esb3 κυριως μπαινει για να μην ανεβουν τα φυσιολογικα υπαρχοντα σε μικρο πληθυσμο , οσο το πουλι ειναι εξασθενημενο

----------


## Titribit

στις 6/3 ξεκινησα να χορηγω augmentin και baytril με το δευτερο να το σταματω στις 7/3(πηρε και αυτη την ημερα) και να ξεκινω gentamicina στις 8/3


αρα σημερα ειμαστε στην 6η ημερα augmentin και στην 4η ημερα gentamicina


esb ειμαστε στην 6η ημερα,θεωρητικα τουλαχιστον γιατι πρακτικα δε νομιζω να επινε επαρκη ποσοτητα τις 2 πρωτες ημερες

----------


## jk21

Σταματας esb3 

Συνεχιζεις augmentin μεχρι και αυριο το βραδυ 

Συνεχιζεις gentamicina μεχρι Τεταρτη βραδυ και ενδιαμεσα θα το βλεπουμε  για να δουμε αν θα σταματησει τοτε 

Στην ποτιστρα να υπαρχει πια ultra levure

----------


## Titribit

> Σταματας esb3 
> 
> Συνεχιζεις augmentin μεχρι και αυριο το βραδυ 
> 
> Συνεχιζεις gentamicina μεχρι Τεταρτη βραδυ και ενδιαμεσα θα το βλεπουμε  για να δουμε αν θα σταματησει τοτε 
> 
> Στην ποτιστρα να υπαρχει πια ultra levure



Πόσο βάζω στην ποτιστρα Δημήτρη?

----------


## jk21

Σχεδον 50 mg ανα 300 ml ειναι μια χαρα αλλα δεν ειναι κρισιμο 

Αν εχεις 250αρι ειναι στο 1μισο λιτρο 

Αν δεν εχεις παρει ακομα , εχει πια φακελλακια εκτος απ καψουλες των 250 mg . Με αυτα ειναι ευκολο να χωρισεις ογκομετρικα το περιεχομενο και να βαζεις

----------


## Titribit

κάψουλες έχω και 90αρα ποτιστρα

----------


## Titribit

Σημερινη εικονα

----------


## Titribit

Σημερινη εικονα





To εντερακι σε πραγματικο χρονο ξεχωριζει λιγο παραπανω απο οτι στην φωτο



Η διαθεση της ειναι οπως ακριβως πριν νοσησει

Χορηγησα και σημερα gentamicina,στην ποτιστρα ultra levure

Σα να βλεπω λιγο συκωτι?

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις gentamicina και αυριο αλλα και μεθαυριο και ξεκινας απο αυριο πρωι baytril αλλα στη δοση που ηξερες να δινεται αυτη τη φορα και πρωι και απογευμα . Αν σε δυο μερες δεν δουμε υποχωρηση , θα συνεχισεις με baytril και esb3 που θα βαλεις τοτε

----------


## Titribit

Σημερινη εικονα σε εικονα και video

----------


## jk21

Δινεις τελευταια μερα gentamicina σημερα και απο αυριο συνεχιζεις μονο το baytril 

Aν κινητικα δεν δειχνει χειροτερα , τοτε αναχαιτιστηκε η επιδεινωση και απο αυριο θα εχουμε σιγα σιγα περαιτερω βελτιωση πιστευω . 

Φουλ ενισχυμενο μιγμα με εξτρα τον οποιο σπορο παρατηρησεις οτι επιλεγει να τρωει και αυγουλακι ή αυγοτροφη με δικο σου αυγο

Ζωχο (κυριως αυτον ) οσο θελει απ τη φυση

----------


## Titribit

okΔημήτρη

ultra lecture παραμένει στην ποτιστρα?

----------


## jk21

Ναι αστο 2-3 μερες ακομα

----------


## Titribit

Σημερινη εικονα


https://youtu.be/8k7x-HODxiE

----------


## jk21

Απο διαθεση πως ειναι ; χειροτερα; καλυτερα; στη μια φωτο δειχνει εντερακι πιο εντονα (στη δευτερη ) στην αλλη ελαχιστα

----------


## Titribit

Διαθεση ειναι φυσιολογικη Δημητρη,οπως πριν νοσησει

το εντερακι φαινεται πολυ η λιγο αναλογα με την αναπνοη,γι αυτο εβαλα και το video

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις οπως δινεις τωρα και βλεπουμε ...  αν οχι αυριο , μεθαυριο να το ξαναδουμε

----------


## Titribit

Λες να προχωρήσουμε σε επαναληπτική esb ή δεν το κρίνεις απαραίτητο Δημήτρη?

----------


## jk21

> Αν σε δυο μερες δεν δουμε υποχωρηση , θα συνεχισεις με baytril και esb3 που θα βαλεις τοτε


Ναι ξεχασα να στο πω .Στο νερο esb3

----------


## Titribit

Σημερινη εικονα

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις στο ιδιο σχημα αγωγης . Παει καλυτερα

----------


## amastro

Άντε με το καλό να καθαρίσει το πουλάκι.

----------


## Titribit

Σημερινη εικονα


https://youtu.be/EvJMTbZebFw



















Διαθεση φυσιολογικη

----------


## jk21

Παρομοια εικονα .Η τελευταια φωτο λιγο ανησυχητικη . Αν αυριο δειξει να ειναι χειροτερη , τοτε θα δουμε τι θα αλλαξουμε ...

----------


## Titribit

ανησυχητική ως προς το έντερο Δημήτρη ή βλέπεις και κάτι άλλο?

----------


## jk21

το εντερακι που εχει εμφανιστει πιο εντονα .Εκτος αν αποδειχθει κατι παροδικο

----------


## Titribit

Σημερινη εικονα


Σα να το βλεπω να χειροτερευει?


Η διαθεση της φυσιολογικη,ισως τις τελευταιες μερες να παρατηρω μια μειωση στην προληψη τροφης σε σχεση με τις ημερες μετα την πρωτη επανακαμψη ομως και οχι με την "κανονικη" εικονα του πουλιου

----------


## jk21

καλυτερα παει !!!! συνεχιζεις την αγωγη

----------


## Titribit

Σημερινη εικονα


Στο βιντεακι βλεπουμε Megabacteria?

Γενικα σημερα η κοιλια μου δινει την εντυπωση οτι ειναι γεματη αερια στα εντερακια




https://youtu.be/cU6uWuuc_bU

----------


## amastro

Νομίζω πως ναι. Θα σου πει ο Δημήτρης περί δοσολογίας.
Έχω κάψουλα των 150mg. Κάνε μια βόλτα αν δεν βρεις.

----------


## jk21

Ναι εμφανιστηκε το μπαλακι .Στο βιντεο ειναι ξεκαθαρο αλλα και σε μια φωτο εμφανιζεται καποια στιγμη  . Αντωνη σου στελνω τη δοσολογια για την καψουλα των 150 mg 

* πληροφοριακα επεσε η τιμης της στα 2μισυ ευρω απ οτι ειδα στο galinos.gr 















Tα εντερα δειχνουν καπως περιεργα  , ειδικα σε αυτη τη φωτο  .Συνεχισε ομως και σημερα οτι δινεις και αν θα αλλαξουμε κατι σε αντιβιωσεις , θα ειναι αν επιδεινωθει η διαθεση νωριτερα ή αν μετα απο 1-2 μερες fungustatin για το megabacteria , δεν δουμε τα εντερα να βελτιωνονται (μηπως η κακη πεψη στο στομαχι απο το megabacteria επηρεαζει την κινητικοτητα των εντερων )

----------


## Titribit

Η διαθεση της ειναι φυσιολογικη,απο την αποψη οτι βγαζει μια νευρικοτητα και ασταματητη κινητικοτητα μεσα στο κλουβι

Βεβαια κλεινουμε σχεδον μηνα στη θερμομανα και "τα εχει δει" λιγο το πουλακι

Αυτο που παρατηρω ομως τις τελευταιες ημερες ειναι οχι τοσο μεγαλη ορεξη σε σχεση με τις πρωτες μερες της αναρρωσης χωρις ομως να συνοδευεται απο καρινα αυτο απο οτι βλεπω τουλαχιστον.
Γενικα το συγκεκριμενο πουλι ηταν απο την αρχη "λιτοδιαιτο"¨αν και στις ταιστρες υπαρχουν τα παντα.

----------


## Titribit

Σημερινη εικονα

----------


## jk21

Στις φωτο πολυ καλυτερα ! Στο βιντεο ισως εμφανιζεται λιγο το μπαλακι (δεν ειναι σαφες λογω κινησης του χεριου σου και αποστασης ) αλλα αν συμβαινει ειναι πολυ λιγοτερο . Συνεχιζεις τα φαρμακα που δινεις

----------


## Titribit

Baytril ειμαστε στην 10η ημερα(απο την μερα που χορηγησα για δευτερη φορα)

Απλα το υπενθυμιζω  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Τοτε αυτο το σταματας . Συνεχιζεις με fungustatin και αν δεν επιδεινωθει το εντερο , δεν δινεις αλλη αντιβιωση . Αν ναι , τοτε μαλλον θα παμε σε αλλη . Gentamicina δεν παιρνει αυτο ; θυμισε μου . Αν ναι , αυτο το συνεχιζεις

----------


## Titribit

Gentamicina την σταματήσαμε πριν 10 μέρες για να δώσουμε baytril 

Δεν παίρνει κάτι άλλο εκτός από baytril και fungustatin αυτή τη στιγμή

Γενικά έχει κλείσει 22 μέρες είτε σε gentamicina είτε σε baytril είτε συνδιασμος και των 2

----------


## jk21

Αρα σταματας τις αντιβιωσεις και συνεχιζεις μονο fungustatin

----------


## amastro

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να βγει το πουλάκι από την κεραμική λάμπα;
Έστω και σε 2-3 μέρες με σταδιακή μείωση της θερμοκρασίας.
Δεν νομίζω ότι του προσφέρει κάτι πλέον. Τι λέτε;

----------


## jk21

Και  δεν χρειαζεται  μαλλον  και ειναι ευκαιρια να δουμε αν η αφαιρεση , οδηγει σε νωχελικοτητα και ανορθωμενο πτερωμα .Αν οχι τοτε ολα πανε κατ ευχην

----------


## Titribit

Θα κατεβασω σημερα στους 25 και αυριο στους 20

Μεθαυριο το κραταω σε εσωτερικο χωρο και μετα με το κλουβακι του στο μονιμο χωρο εκτροφης εφ'οσον πανε ολα καλα


Ακουγεται ενταξει?

----------


## jk21

Απο τη στιγμη που θα το εχεις ακομα μεσα , θα σου ελεγα στους 25 να πεσει μονο λιγες ωρες τωρα και το βραδυ (που ετσι κι αλλιως απ τη φυση τους τα πουλια ξερουν οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο να πεφτει η θερμοκρασια ) κατεβασε απο σημερα στους 20 .Δεν πιστευω χωρις ρευματα αερα να εχεις προβλημα .Υγειες πουλακι αντεχει πολυ πολυ χαμηλοτερα

----------


## Titribit

Σημερινη εικονα - 4η μερα χορηγηση Fungustatin

To μπαλακι νομιζω ειναι εμφανες ακομα,σαφως μειωμενο απο την μερα εμφανισης του

----------


## amastro

Στην έξοδο από τη ζέστη του νοσοκομείου, πως αντέδρασε; Ελπίζω όχι άσχημα.
Έχω τύψεις που στο πήρα.

----------


## jk21

εγω παντως μπαλακι δεν βλεπω ... μια << ιδεα >> ισως αν καποιος προσεχει το βιντεο πολυ αλλα για 4η μερα ειναι σημαντικοτατη η βελτιωση

----------


## Titribit

> Στην έξοδο από τη ζέστη του νοσοκομείου, πως αντέδρασε; Ελπίζω όχι άσχημα.
> Έχω τύψεις που στο πήρα.



Να μην εχεις καθολου τυψεις Ανδρεα,ηταν επιτακτικη η αναγκη με την εικονα που εχει η δικη σου θηλυκια

Η εσωτερικη θερμοκρασια ηταν στους 20 σημερα οποτε δεν αναωε η λαμπα καθολου αφου ηταν ρυθμισμενη εκει γυρω η θερμοκρασια της θερμομανας

πιο πολυ νομιζω η αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος υα παιξει ρολο στην αρχικη της αντιδραση μιας και σχδον εκλεισε μηνα μεσα στο "κουτακι"


δεν προλαβα να δω πολλα γιατι την εβαλα στον χωρο εκτροφης πριν ερθω σε εσενα και μετα δεν ηθελα να την ανησυχησω περαιτερω
αυτος που την καλωσορισε και εκανε σαν τρελος ηταν ο δικος σου,παρ'ολο που δεν εχουν οπτικη επαφη την καταλαβε αμεσως ο μπαγασας

----------


## Titribit

> εγω παντως μπαλακι δεν βλεπω ... μια << ιδεα >> ισως αν καποιος προσεχει το βιντεο πολυ αλλα για 4η μερα ειναι σημαντικοτατη η βελτιωση



ναι δεν το συζητω οτι υπαρχει βελτιωση Δημητρη


εγω νομιζω το βλεπω να ανεβαινει προς τα επανω σε αυτο το video απο 0:05 εως 0:08




τα εντερακια πως τα βλεπεις ? (με δεδομενο την απουσια esb,augmentin,gentamicina)

----------


## jk21

ειναι αυτο το << ελαχιστο >> που σου ειπα πριν  , που δεν το προσεχει καποιος αν δεν ξερει οτι ειχε θεμα το πουλι .Για 4η μερα απο τις 12 συνολικα που θα παρει φαρμακο , ειναι μια χαρα 

Τα εντερα- συκωτι , δεν ειναι χειροτερα, θα τα δουμε ομως στην πορεια .Εμενα κατι μου λεει οτι οταν το πουλακι στρωσει απο το megabacteria , θα δουμε καθαροτερη κοιλια σιγα σιγα συνολικα

----------


## Titribit

Σημερινη εικονα

Η εικονα του εντερου αλλαζει αναλογα τον φωτισμο της φωτογραφιας,φαινεται εντονο κατω απο led με warm φωτισμο λαμπα και λιγοτερο εντονο σε φυσικο φωτισμο

8η ημερα Fungustatin


https://youtu.be/8K9CTuIQlTE


https://youtu.be/ON1_kB7GxH8

----------


## jk21

Απο πλευρας megabacteria παμε τελεια . Εχει εξαφανισθει το  μπαλακι και αν κατι δεν αλλαξει , την 12η μερα σταματας το fungustatin


Yπαρχει ερεθισμενο εντερο ομως . Eπειδη πιεζομαι απο χρονο αυτη τη στιγμη για να κοιταξω πισω τις δημοσιευσεις , τι εχει παρει απο αντιβιωση μεχρι στιγμης , με ποια σειρα και ποια ειχε φερει τη σαφη βελτιωση; Πρεπει να την ξαναξεκινησει

----------


## Titribit

Στις 6/3 ξεκινησαμε με Αugmentin+Baytril+ESB

Στις 8/3 ξεκινησαμε Gentamicina σταματησαμε Baytril και συνεχισαμε το Augmentin

Στις 11/3 σταματησαμε ESB

Στις 12/3 σταματησαμε Augmentin και ξεκινησαμε Ultra Levure

Στις 16/3 aρχισαμε Baytril

Στις 17/3 σταματησαμε Gentamicina

Στις 20/3 αρχισαμε ESB

Στις 25/3 σταματαμε ESB και ξεκιναμε Fungustatin

Στις 27/3 σταματησαμε Baytril

δεν ειναι απολυτως σαφες στο τι γυρισε το πουλι τελικα μιας και χορηγησαμε ολο το ευρος του σχηματος στις 3 πρωτες μερες

στις 24/3,αν δεν κανω λαθος,ειχε την καλυτερη εικονα,μια ημερα πριν το Megabacteria
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post819562

----------


## jk21

Ξεκινας με gentamicina 10 σταγονες στην 100αρα  , οπου θα εχεις το διαλλυμα καθε μερα του fungustatin , να μην το πιανεις και για αυτο το λογο (μονο αν το δεις φουσκωμενο , τοτε παμε στο στομα ) μια που baytril στο νερο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα πιει

----------


## Titribit

> Ξεκινας με gentamicina 10 σταγονες στην 100αρα  , οπου θα εχεις το διαλλυμα καθε μερα του fungustatin , να μην το πιανεις και για αυτο το λογο (μονο αν το δεις φουσκωμενο , τοτε παμε στο στομα ) μια που baytril στο νερο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα πιει


Ωραια,οποτε Gentamicina και Fungustatin στην ποτιστρα και αν χρειαζεται κανουμε ξανα ελεγχο οταν ολοκληρωθει το Fungustatin και μετα εκτος αν υπαρξει αναγκη

----------


## Titribit

νομίζω ότι κάπου έχασε την σειρά της καθώς μπήκε τις προηγούμενες μέρες σε πτεροροια 

Δεν άλλαξε κάτι στις συνθήκες φωτισμού και θερμοκρασίας

διατροφή παρέμεινε η ίδια με μόνη προσθήκη στο νερο πολυβιταμινες της TAFARM

απο άποψη γενικης συμπεριφοράς ειναι καλυτερη ακομα και σε σχεση με την περιοδο πριν νοσησει,σε αυτό φαίνεται να εχει
βοηθήσει η μεταφορά της σε 90αρα όπου έχει και τον αρνητικό ρόλο σε σχέση με τον αρσενικό

Δύσκολα νομίζω θα μπει σε φάση αναπαραγωγης

----------


## jk21

Βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια Αντωνη . Δεν μου αρεσει η εξελιξη αν υπαρχει πραγματι πτεροροια . Το ξεχασαμε το πουλακι ... επρεπε να εχουμε εικονα του πιο νωρις ....

----------


## Titribit

να είναι τα πουπουλα από το κυνηγητό που της κάνει ο αρσενικός επειδή είναι πυρωμενος?
τον έχω πετύχει σε στιγμές ανελεητου κυνηγητου αλλά γενικά εκείνη κάνει κουμάντο 

Και πάνω που είχε ηρεμήσει από τα καθημερινά πιασιματα και είχε ημερεψει...
Θα ανεβάσω φωτο αυριο

----------


## jk21

Δεν στο αποκλειω και μακαρι να ειναι αυτο , αν εχει καλη διαθεση . Για να αποφυγουμε λιγες μερες τα πιασιματα ημουν χαλαρος στην τελευταια προταση μου για τον επομενο ελεγχο αλλα σιγουρα εννοουσα για νωριτερα , ξεχαστηκα ομως και γω και συ . Δεν παθαινουν κατι με το να τα πιασουμε μια φορα  στις τοσες ...

----------


## Titribit

Aν δεν κανω λαθος η κοιλια μου φαινεται καθαρη

Το φτερωμα κατω απο το ραμφος το ειχε χασει ενω ηταν μεσα στη θερμομανα επειδη καποια στιγμη την λερωσα με augmentin και μετα για 2-3 μερες τριβοταν εντονα στις πατηθρες,οποτε δεν ειναι τωρινο και δεν το κανει πλεον

Κατω βρισκω τα φτερακια που φαινονται και στις φωτο


Η μυτη εχει ασπρισει αλλα το παιζει δυσκολη στον αρσενικο

----------


## amastro

Το θεωρώ λίγο δύσκολο για πτερόρροια. 
Έχει ασχοληθεί καθόλου με τη φωλιά;

----------


## Titribit

> Το θεωρώ λίγο δύσκολο για πτερόρροια. 
> Έχει ασχοληθεί καθόλου με τη φωλιά;



τους εχω βαλει μια κλασσικη και μια εξωτερικη,ο αρσενικος εδωσε παραπανω βαση στην φωλια απο την αποψη οτι παει και ξυνει την τσοχα η οποια ειναι στερεωμενη στην φωλια
φυσικα και τα 2 ξεπατωσαν την ψευτικη πρασιναδα περιμετρικα

η μονη χρηση ως τωρα της κλασσικης φωλιας ειναι οτι πανε και τα 2 εκει και κουρνιαζουν το βραδυ το ενα πλαι στο αλλο

στην εξωτερικη εχω παρατηρησει οτι μπαινουν και βγαινουν και τα 2,πραγμα που σημαινει οτι τουλαχιστον εχουν εξοικειωθει με την παρουσια της

----------


## jk21

η κοιλια φαινεται μια χαρα 

δοκιμασε να δωσεις διαφορα υλικα φωλιας , μην τυχον μαδιεται μονη της 

Δεν ειναι απολυτο αλλα θα εβγαζα (εστω προσωρινα ) την φωλια στην οποια δεν κουρνιαζουν το βραδυ και θα αφηνα μονο αυτη που κουρνιαζουν  . Θα δοκιμαζα χωρις τσοχα αν δειχνει οτι την τραβα

----------


## Titribit

έβαλα χώρισμα γιατί δεν θα της αφήσει πούπουλο

Θα δω συμπεριφορά και θα πράξω αναλόγως

----------

